# hygeia fla hutch



## scottysbottles (May 26, 2012)

Hi , all ' just pruchased at a local yard sale a "HYGEIA BOTTLING WORKS PENSACOLA FLA "  , early ABM , any value  ( IN CIRCULAR EMB)  hutchinson bottle , light bottle green , 3 dings , but no big cracks or chips , also an amber W H BULLS HERBS AND IRON ( not medicine) in amber , any value ? thanks , scotty O'Farrell


----------



## scottysbottles (May 26, 2012)

uh ,  "early ABM  " should follow BULL btl , not hutch , my mistake , scotty


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

Hygeia is about $75-100, the Bulls is $1-5..


----------



## stumpknocker (May 26, 2012)

The Hygeia Hutchinson Sodas are at the bottom of the ladder when it comes to Florida Hutchinson Sodas so they tend to only bring about $10-$15 at best with damage if you can even find a buyer. 

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-PENSACOLA-FLORIDA-fla-HYGEIA-HUTCHINSON-Blob-Top-SODA-BOTTLES-1-is-ROOT-/130667445999?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e6c62feef


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  stumpknocker
> 
> The Hygeia Hutchinson Sodas are at the bottom of the ladder when it comes to Florida Hutchinson Sodas so they tend to only bring about $10-$15 at best with damage if you can even find a buyer.


 I'll have to respectfully disagree with the "At Best" part Stump...[]

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item1e6e11238c&item=130695635852&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=BVdLYITmoICcnsTq1UbiRMEkv3M%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## stumpknocker (May 26, 2012)

In that case I have about twenty two on hand that I will sell you for $50 each so you have a good chance of doubling your money and making a nice profit. So now how many do you want? I will send you all of them for $1,000 and pay shipping. Sometimes I hate to be wrong but in this case if you know better than me have at it and enjoy the profit at my expense.


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  stumpknocker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## carobran (May 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 People will pay extra for anything if its got Coca-Cola in the title. Ya know,come to think of it,this slick soda bottle over here is related to Coca-Cola since Coke is a soda and thats what this bottle held.Hmm,Guess I'll start the bidding at $30 to give the amateurs a chance.[8|]


----------



## stumpknocker (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Coca-Cola-Hygeia-Bottling-Works-Hutchinson-Bottle-Pensacola-Florida-Coke-/261037908364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc712618c


 Carobran I found one you can post your $30 bid toward. Good luck, hope you are the winner on this one for your collection.


----------

